# Huh?



## Schwinn499 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wah???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-bic...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41910da995


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe the car is included?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wah???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-bic...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41910da995




I'm as confused as you are.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 21, 2015)

He only wants $50K for the car.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 21, 2015)

Dam was going to buy it but then I noticed..no shipping!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2015)

What a dink.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a feeling that old man decimal point got the seller.


----------



## vincev (Feb 21, 2015)

C'mon dont be so cheap.Its a classic part.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 21, 2015)

Offer the guy $1,400, and ask if $300 is enough to pay for his troubles to take to post office and ship.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Feb 21, 2015)

It's not a mistake. I sent him this message...   "I'm trying to figure out why you want 1500 dollars for a five dollar part. There are people on a couple of bicycle forums that are actually making fun of your ad..."...  His reply was that "This one is Chrome and made in france." I'll be watching this auction....


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2015)

Aerocycle36 said:


> It's not a mistake. I sent him this message...   "I'm trying to figure out why you want 1500 dollars for a five dollar part. There are people on a couple of bicycle forums that are actually making fun of your ad..."...  His reply was that "This one is Chrome and made in france." I'll be watching this auction....




Guess I underestimated this sellers mental deficit.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Feb 21, 2015)

I will admit that the Camaro is worth at least 22,000 and could possibly be worth much more. Maybe it's got chrome lugnuts that were made in france...


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 22, 2015)

No No you dont understand its from FFRRRAAANNNCCCEEE  it must be rare that far away......


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 22, 2015)

They had previously wanted 46,500 for the camaro, didn't sell, so it's 50,500 now.  I expect the chrome part to be 2,000 after it also doesn't sell


----------



## vuniw (Feb 22, 2015)

I think this was the first time I literally "laughed out loud" just from viewing an ebay auction


----------



## wspeid (Feb 22, 2015)

I asked the seller what the "part" was because I couldn't tell from the photo and also what year and model bike it was from; he replied, "a front deroulato off an old schwin. made in france."


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2015)

If I buy these, do you think he would buy them off of me?  I'd only want $1200 each.  He could flip them and make a fast $300 each!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-French-Hu...c&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=281606465941&rt=nc


----------

